# 1950RG Sea Chaser Boat



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Does anyone have one or know anything on this boat? It's made by Carolina Skiff and will be powared by a 90 Yamaha.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice boat, a bit more expesive than the Carolina Skiff models but is a nice boat, check out www.edsmarinesuperstore.com take a look at the prices and sizes, I know there is one in my nieghborhood and it also has a 90hp, lookes like a good sturdy fishing boat.


----------

